# Bones are for dogs, meat is for men.



## hotsthrnmess

So, I've seen this comment in a recent thread (although I've heard it before) and it intrigued me, so I have to ask you men:

Do you agree? 

Do most of you prefer a woman with 'meat' on her bones/is curvy/thick, as opposed to a thin/slim/slender woman? 

Do thin women remind you of underaged girls? 

Are you of the belief that "real women" have curves? 

Do you think it's an age thing-- younger guys seem to like the thinner gals, whereas older men like the thicker ladies?

Juuuuuuust curious


----------



## Sandfly

Neither! 

A woman on a healthy diet doesn't need to control her weight, she naturally eats enough to cover her bones, and not enough to get stuck in a chair. Literally no effort at control required. Nature says what to eat and when, providing healthy food is available and artificial foods aren't.

The problem is, western women don't eat enough _fresh _vegetables nowadays. It's all quick-grown junk, even the veggies.

'Thick' women and boney women are both symptoms of poor food choices.


----------



## JCD

hotsthrnmess said:


> So, I've seen this comment in a recent thread (although I've heard it before) and it intrigued me, so I have to ask you men:
> 
> Do you agree?
> 
> Do most of you prefer a woman with 'meat' on her bones/is curvy/thick, as opposed to a thin/slim/slender woman?
> 
> Do thin women remind you of underaged girls?
> 
> Are you of the belief that "real women" have curves?
> 
> Do you think it's an age thing-- younger guys seem to like the thinner gals, whereas older men like the thicker ladies?
> 
> Juuuuuuust curious


Quote from a co-worker on why he was chasing a 'meatier' woman

"You are selecting your woman for speed. I am picking mine for comfort."

Eh. I like Kate Beckinsale...and I would not consider her particularly 'meaty' and I'm older.

But I also note that my eye strays to women who are heavier than normal. But they tend to be a specific shape or personality type.

But by the same token: Jamie Pressley from her early days, Kate Moss, Kalista Flockheart...none of those women appealed to me at all. All of them were far too thin. Bony.

+++

Here is a follow up question: Is it that the guys are attracted to 'meaty' or they figure they are adjusting their goals to a more realistic level, much like the fox from Aesop's in the vineyard?

The guy can't pull a 120, so he goes for a 160 instead and justifies it in his mind for 'what I always wanted in the first place"

Because as I said before: the porn that sells the MOST are girls who are not 'meaty'. They are busty thin girls. So are you going to believe the words or the money?


----------



## TopsyTurvy5

I definitely prefer petite women, but I don't like rail-thin women. Athletic women are my preference. 

Chubby, large, or heavy women do nothing for me. I'm a runner, and 5'10" and about 160, so it wouldn't make sense, in my mind, to be with a large woman.


----------



## Ripper

Got to be careful. The word "curve" has been taken over and changed into something else, like the word "liberal" was.

My idea of curvy or "meaty" women are Kate Upton or Denise Miliani. 

Today, if you type "curvy women" into Google, you will see a collage of land whales.


----------



## MSP

hotsthrnmess said:


> Do thin women remind you of underaged girls?


Heck, no. But I think this could be a cultural thing. In some places, older woman really fill out, but in other places they do not. Heck, in some places these days the underage girls are meaty. So "meat" does not necessarily equate to maturity. Age is age, size is size. 

Personally, my preference is for women who are shorter than I am and either lighter than me or no more than 20lbs heavier than I am. 



hotsthrnmess said:


> Are you of the belief that "real women" have curves?


That depends on your definition of curves. An hourglass figure has always been the preference when men choose an ideal female figure, for as long as this stuff has been recorded. But hourglass means they have a definite waist.



hotsthrnmess said:


> Do you think it's an age thing-- younger guys seem to like the thinner gals, whereas older men like the thicker ladies?


No, I don't think so.


----------



## Caribbean Man

My preference is curvy in all the right places.

Don't like jiggly either , but I like fit and solid.

Throw in a beautiful face,a warm smile ,great attitude and that's my perfect woman.

But I agree , bones are for dogs , meat is for men.


----------



## NextTimeAround

Ripper said:


> Got to be careful. The word "curve" has been taken over and changed into something else, like the word "liberal" was.
> 
> My idea of curvy or "meaty" women are Kate Upton or Denise Miliani.
> 
> Today, if you type "curvy women" into Google, you will see a collage of land whales.


Especially since I read often that men think an American size 8 is fat. And for those who mention it, their wives are never larger than a size 4.......... when the last I read, a size 14 is average.


----------



## I Notice The Details

Caribbean Man said:


> My preference is curvy in all the right places.
> 
> Don't like jiggly either , but I like fit and solid.
> 
> Throw in a beautiful face,a warm smile ,great attitude and that's my perfect woman.
> 
> But I agree , bones are for dogs , meat is for men.



:iagree: I appreciate and notice beautiful, female curves!!!! Skinny and boney doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Rowan

NextTimeAround said:


> Especially since I read often that men think an American size 8 is fat. And for those who mention it, their wives are never larger than a size 4.......... when the last I read, a size 14 is average.


My senior year of high school I dropped down to 112 pounds. I actually had male friends inquire seriously about my health - as in, approaching my mother to mention they were worried about me. Apparently, 112 is too thin on my frame to trigger anything beyond deep concern, even in 18 year old boys. And seeing pictures of myself from then, I realize I really did look a little emaciated. Even then I was no smaller than a size 4. Dress size is pretty relative, and any man who insists on his lady being a very small size is probably more into a certain overall body type that permits those measurements. I literally can't be a size 2 without looking like I just came out of a concentration camp. I don't have the genetics to be really tiny and still look healthy.

I'm 5'8" and currently a size 10 at 156 pounds. I am curvy, but not obese, which is what "curvy" seems to have come to mean. For some guys, that's "fat" but for others it's just fine. Would I like to be thinner? A little. But my goal is to be more fit and toned, and I worry less about my actual weight. Anything around 140-150 looks nice on me. I'm striving to get back to a size 8. Some men will still find that too fat, but I will feel beautiful and confident and figure there will surely be someone out there who will be attracted to me at a size I can reasonably maintain while still having a lifestyle I enjoy.


----------



## Jellybeans

_*Bones are for dogs, meat is for men.*_

I find it sad that someone would equate thinner women with being liked only by dogs and not "men." 

People come in all shapes and sizes. Just because someone is skinny, they shouldn't be put down down that way. Yet people get all kinds of flack for saying stuff about bigger people.

And phrases like this only perpetuate that. 

It's annoying.


----------



## nice777guy

I always thought there were some primal / survival instincts that led men to women with curves. A larger chest, bigger hips and a slightly smaller waist suggest a better success rate for child bearing - or at least it did back in the cave-man days.


----------



## tulsy

hotsthrnmess said:


> So, I've seen this comment in a recent thread (although I've heard it before) and it intrigued me, so I have to ask you men:
> 
> Do you agree?
> 
> Do most of you prefer a woman with 'meat' on her bones/is curvy/thick, as opposed to a thin/slim/slender woman?
> 
> Do thin women remind you of underaged girls?
> 
> Are you of the belief that "real women" have curves?
> 
> Do you think it's an age thing-- younger guys seem to like the thinner gals, whereas older men like the thicker ladies?
> 
> Juuuuuuust curious


IMO, phrases like this are just another attempt at "fit bashing" fit women. My girlfriend is fit and athletic, but she's constantly bullied by over weight women who call her skinny (like that's an insult), and make fun of her healthy diet (she doesn't eat donuts and candy). 

I'm attracted to women who are fit and healthy, natural curves in the right spots...the "meat" is usually not meat; it's often fat, and it's very insulting to consider fit as "bones" or skinny. Some people work really hard to maintain their health and get put by those who don't. 

My girlfriend deals with this daily. No bones are visible on her body, but plenty of muscles are.


----------



## NextTimeAround

There is a difference between overall size and proportion. You can be thin and still have an hourglass shape or as they say these days, curvy.


----------



## Wolf1974

I Notice The Details said:


> :iagree: I appreciate and notice beautiful, female curves!!!! Skinny and boney doesn't do it for me.


If this is what you are calling curvy then I'm in. In the world of online dating when a woman puts curvy it usually means fat. I prefer athletic and toned with some womanly curves.....not rolls


----------



## Jellybeans

tulsy said:


> IMO,* phrases like this are just another attempt at "fit bashing" fit wome*n. My girlfriend is fit and athletic, but she's constantly bullied by over weight women who call her skinny (like that's an insult), and make fun of her healthy diet (she doesn't eat donuts and candy).
> 
> Some people work really hard to maintain their health and get put by those who don't.
> 
> My girlfriend deals with this daily. No bones are visible on her body, but plenty of muscles are.


:iagree:

Thank you for posting this. Spot on.


----------



## ConanHub

I find women, who are healthy, attractive. Starving women evoke my desire to buy them a cheese Burger. Really overweight women don't trip my trigger either.

Women with sculpted muscles are an aphrodisiac! I have had to leave social settings, at times, when a muscular female is present, to keep from staring like a fool. I love the way a firm, strong body feels!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I Notice The Details

ConanHub said:


> I find women, who are healthy, attractive. Starving women evoke my desire to buy them a cheese Burger. Really overweight women don't trip my trigger either.
> 
> Women with sculpted muscles are an aphrodisiac! I have had to leave social settings, at times, when a muscular female is present, to keep from staring like a fool. I love the way a firm, strong body feels!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Exactly! :smthumbup:


----------



## samyeagar

This is such a complex question. There is certainly a difference between finding someone attractive and wanting to have sex with them.

To be gender specific here, men are consistently being shamed about this issue. If I say that a woman who is 5'2" and weights 180 is not attractive to me, I am accused of being shallow and hey, she might have a great personality. I agree that she may have a great personality, but I reject the notion that I am being shallow. When we're naked in bed, it's not my STBW's personality that I'm banging.

I find a wide range of women attractive, but a very narrow subset that I find sexually appealing.


----------



## I Notice The Details

Sammy....give us a picture as an example!


----------



## samyeagar

Adele is someone who I think is attractive, but I do not find sexually appealing at all.


----------



## I Notice The Details

samyeagar said:


> Adele is someone who I think is attractive, but I do not find sexually appealing at all.


:iagree:


----------



## struggle

tulsy said:


> IMO, phrases like this are just another attempt at "fit bashing" fit women. My girlfriend is fit and athletic, but she's constantly bullied by over weight women who call her skinny (like that's an insult), and make fun of her healthy diet (she doesn't eat donuts and candy).
> 
> I'm attracted to women who are fit and healthy, natural curves in the right spots...the "meat" is usually not meat; it's often fat, and it's very insulting to consider fit as "bones" or skinny. Some people work really hard to maintain their health and get put by those who don't.
> 
> My girlfriend deals with this daily. No bones are visible on her body, but plenty of muscles are.


I agree Tulsy. I've experienced bullying, particularly at work, because I always try make healthier choices with my food. Its always overweight women that do it. And when it comes to this type of bullying, it's not so much overt, and more passive aggressive comments

I'm by no means "skinny". I am working on my fitness and am a size 8, and I'm just not sure if I'll ever be muscular enough to call myself the athletic body type. I would call myself curvy, because I am the hourglass shape, but I don't have toned abs and arms. But I'm def not a "whale". So I guess I would get overlooked in an online search due to my 'curvy' choice 

Everyone's tastes are different, so why be insulted when a man says he prefers skinny women. Of course if I'm asked about my ideal man body type I would be saying athletic/fit, and referencing men like Channing Tatum or Vin Diesel, because in my mind that's what's immediately attractive. I'm just answering the question. But I know that the men that I meet out in the real world comes in all shapes and sizes


----------



## Jellybeans

struggle said:


> I agree Tulsy. I've experienced bullying, particularly at work, because I always try make healthier choices with my food. Its always overweight women that do it. And when it comes to this type of bullying, it's not so much overt, and more passive aggressive comments


I can relate to this, dahling. 

Live and let live! (Or live and let eat)!


----------



## samyeagar

Jellybeans said:


> I can relate to this, dahling.
> 
> Live and let live! (Or live and let eat)!


It is always easier for someone to tear others down than to build themselves up.


----------



## Eagle3

_I agree Tulsy. I've experienced bullying, particularly at work, because I always try make healthier choices with my food. Its always overweight women that do it. And when it comes to this type of bullying, it's not so much overt, and more passive aggressive comments_

When i read comments like this it really makes me glad i am a guy and realize how tough it is for women. I dont know how you guys do it. Get criticized for being to skinny or too curvy etc...and a lot of the time its by other women.


----------



## Caribbean Man

samyeagar said:


> Adele is someone who I think is attractive, but I do not find sexually appealing at all.


I absolutely love Adele, think she's sexy too. She has attitude, and IMO, that makes a woman sexy whether she's thin, full figured or in between.

Same way I love Amy Winehouse. She's not curvy and isn't strikingly beautiful but she had a sexy " rebel attitude."

Lol, maybe I find them sexy just because they've got talent?


----------



## samyeagar

Caribbean Man said:


> I absolutely love Adele, think she's sexy too. She has attitude, and IMO, that makes a woman sexy whether she's thin, full figured or in between.
> 
> *Same way I love Amy Winehouse.* She's not curvy and isn't strikingly beautiful but she had a sexy " rebel attitude."
> 
> Lol, maybe I find them sexy just because they've got talent?


ummm...kinda creepy there dude...nothing but skin and bones...minus the skin by now...


----------



## Caribbean Man

samyeagar said:


> ummm...kinda creepy there dude...nothing but skin and bones...minus the skin by now...



LMAO!

Necrophilia?:rofl:


----------



## Deejo

I often say, 'context is everything'.

I was utterly unaware that this phrase was used in the context of men preferring voluptuous women over thin women.

My understanding has always been that the phrase is used in the context of that chesnut we discuss referring to alpha and beta traits. Men go after and get what they want, dogs (lesser men) get the leftovers.

Both contexts, in my opinion ... suck.


----------



## johnAdams

I really do not feel I have a preference. I would pick a woman based on personality versus body type every time. 

Having said that, probably either extreme, too big or too thin does not appeal to me. 

I guess my perfect body type would be Mrs Adams


----------



## DesertRat1978

I have tried over the years to be attracted to thin, flat-chested women but it has not happened. They do not need to be overweight but thin and boney does nothing for me. Physical aside, confidence is the big winner. A woman that does not fret about being rail thin and being dolled up and is just comfortable in her own skin is hot.


----------



## Rowan

samyeagar said:


> This is such a complex question. There is certainly a difference between finding someone attractive and wanting to have sex with them.
> 
> To be gender specific here, men are consistently being shamed about this issue. If I say that a woman who is 5'2" and weights 180 is not attractive to me, I am accused of being shallow and hey, *she might have a great personality*. I agree that she may have a great personality, but I reject the notion that I am being shallow. When we're naked in bed, it's not my STBW's personality that I'm banging.
> 
> I find a wide range of women attractive, but a very narrow subset that I find sexually appealing.


:rofl:

"She's got a great personality!" is girl-code (and probably man-code as well) for overweight. Also watch out for the word "strudy" by anyone who's trying to set you up on a blind date.


----------



## DoF

Since this thread is based on my posts, you guys already know my feelings on the subject.

OP, it depends on the man. Some like skinny, some like thick....some like older some like young.


----------



## samyeagar

Of course, that phrase could have been made up by fat chicks to make themselves feel better...sort of like guys who tell themselves that women aren't that visual...


----------



## jorgegene

I like meat on bones. medium to chubby, not obese.

No skinny. chicken legs are the worst.


----------



## NextTimeAround

samyeagar said:


> This is such a complex question. There is certainly a difference between finding someone attractive and wanting to have sex with them.
> 
> To be gender specific here, men are consistently being shamed about this issue. If I say that a woman who is 5'2" and weights 180 is not attractive to me, I am accused of being shallow and hey, she might have a great personality. I agree that she may have a great personality, but I reject the notion that I am being shallow. When we're naked in bed, it's not my STBW's personality that I'm banging.
> 
> I find a wide range of women attractive, but a very narrow subset that I find sexually appealing.


The irony here is that those same women who are "distinguished by their great personality" can be equally picky in the looks department when choosing their ideal guy. They can be equally sensitive about a beer belly or a guy who is just too short.


----------



## hotsthrnmess

DoF said:


> Since this thread is based on my posts, you guys already know my feelings on the subject.
> 
> OP, it depends on the man. Some like skinny, some like thick....some like older some like young.


Hey, DOF, I hope you know I wasn't trying to attack you or anything like that by using your quote… it genuinely was something that sparked my curiosity.


----------



## Anonymous07

Jellybeans said:


> _*Bones are for dogs, meat is for men.*_
> 
> I find it sad that someone would equate thinner women with being liked only by dogs and not "men."
> 
> People come in all shapes and sizes. Just because someone is skinny, they shouldn't be put down down that way. Yet people get all kinds of flack for saying stuff about bigger people.
> 
> And phrases like this only perpetuate that.
> 
> It's annoying.


:iagree::iagree::iagree:

I hate that saying("Bones are for dogs, meat is for men") and in general, just don't like body shaming. For some reason it's not okay to ever say something negative about people who are fat("curvy" as many call it), but it's fine to bash people who are thin. 

People come in all sorts of shapes and sizes. Women carry their weight differently, being an "apple" shape, "hour glass", "ruler", etc. I would never think one is so much better than the other. If the woman is eating healthy and not just sitting around, then her natural size is perfect. 

I've always been on the thin side and have, many times, experienced bullying for it. I'm 5'5" and between a size 2 and 4. I can eat more than my husbandrofl: especially breastfeeding now), so I definitely don't starve myself. I'm very active, so I have never gained a huge amount of weight. You can say I'm "bony", but I don't think that makes me not attractive.


----------



## soulseer

I am not interested in fleshy women.

I look at women who eat meat and drink alcohol/soda everyday and unless they burn off those calories exercising it makes them bulkier than what I find pleasing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## samyeagar

The "Every woman is sexy" mantra has really been hammered home, but what they seem to forget is the other part of that..."Just not sexy to every man"


----------



## Don-Juan

I prefer "full figured" always have, but I have dated all shapes and sizes. Must agree with others who have said confidence is a big turn on, no matter the shape or size.


----------



## sparkyjim

My wife is perfect... for me...


----------



## Fenix

samyeagar said:


> The "Every woman is sexy" mantra has really been hammered home, but what they seem to forget is the other part of that..."Just not sexy to every man"


Yeah, and that's ok. Body shaming isn't.


----------



## MSP

samyeagar said:


> Of course, that phrase could have been made up by fat chicks to make themselves feel better...sort of like guys who tell themselves that women aren't that visual...


However, women do not assign physical attraction anywhere near the importance that men do. It counts, but not as much. Access to resources and high status count considerably more for women. Several studies confirm this. And you can just take a look around at the people who get to choose whomever they like as partners.


----------



## Adeline

now I personally hate those types of things that get passed around on facebook and the like, one I remember from not too long ago that a guy posted showed Victoria's Secret models and said something along the lines of them not being "real women" or too thin or something like that... I mean, I agree with the negative body image that can be developed from all of these thin, beautiful women in the media... but who's the say that these womens' body types aren't beautiful or "real"? It really pissed me off so I commented on it and said "all women's body types are beautiful" and it turned into this stupid debate. Why can't we just all be beautiful, regardless of what we look like?! 

Anyways, I can only speak for myself on the subject... I am a short, petite woman, so I will always look younger than I am (well, at least until skin aging kicks in... boooo) but I can definitely tell you that there are different types of "thin." I used to be this skinny little thing all growing up and until my mid 20s. I still felt pretty and fairly attractive, but I still hated it. I was still being mistaken for a 14 year old in my early 20s... embarrassing. I wanted to gain weight, but I couldn't for whatever reason. FINALLY my body changed (age?) and I was able to gain a good 20 pounds and I LOVE it. Now, I always have in my head that I like my "chunkier" self, but in reality people would still call me thin. But now instead of being mistaken for a 15 year old, I'm mistaken for a 22 year old, and hey, at nearly 30 I enjoy this thoroughly  With this weight gain I feel more mature, and my boobs got bigger with no surgery. Winning! So, I still am thin, but a curvy thin... I feel a happy medium. But those are my personal thoughts for myself, I would never judge another person and I hate when people post weight wars on facebook. As long as a woman is happy and confident with herself, then let that be the standard!


----------



## lifeistooshort

MSP said:


> However, women do not assign physical attraction anywhere near the importance that men do. It counts, but not as much. Access to resources and high status count considerably more for women. Several studies confirm this. And you can just take a look around at the people who get to choose whomever they like as partners.


Be very careful when interpreting "studies" like this as they are misinterpreted all the time. It is true that women attach less importance to looks regarding who they'll marry, but when it comes to who they're actually attracted to looks matter just as much. This is the source of a lot of sexless marriages; a woman will marry someone she isn't particularly attracted to because of the money/social standing because women are raised to do that. Men will try for the most beautiful woman they can get without regard to whether she's indeed attracted to him or simply willing to have sex with him early on and marry him. Big difference. I think men are healthier in this regard, though they tend to attach too much importance to looks when choosing a life partner, but everyone should ultimately choose someone they're attracted to.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MSP

lifeistooshort said:


> Be very careful when interpreting "studies" like this as they are misinterpreted all the time. It is true that women attach less importance to looks regarding who they'll marry, but when it comes to who they're actually attracted to looks matter just as much. *This is the source of a lot of sexless marriages; a woman will marry someone she isn't particularly attracted to because of the money/social standing because women are raised to do that.* Men will try for the most beautiful woman they can get without regard to whether she's indeed attracted to him or simply willing to have sex with him early on and marry him. Big difference. I think men are healthier in this regard, though they tend to attach too much importance to looks when choosing a life partner, but everyone should ultimately choose someone they're attracted to.


I disagree with pretty much the entire quote, but I don't have time to dispute every point. However, the bolded part is easy enough to refute even just anecdotally, by reading threads here. When women post threads about losing sexual attraction to their husbands their drop in sexual interest almost always comes about either because he's lost his job and sits around the house, or because he's a pushover and she has lost her respect for him.


----------



## moco82

hotsthrnmess said:


> Do you think it's an age thing-- younger guys seem to like the thinner gals, whereas older men like the thicker ladies?


Mine was opposite. The older I get, the more attention I pay to thin women. It is most likely stemming from the fact that the majority of my encounters and long-term partnerships have been with curvier girls, and change is in order.


----------



## JCD

samyeagar said:


> Of course, that phrase could have been made up by fat chicks to make themselves feel better...sort of like guys who tell themselves that women aren't that visual...





MSP said:


> However, women do not assign physical attraction anywhere near the importance that men do. It counts, but not as much. Access to resources and high status count considerably more for women. Several studies confirm this. And you can just take a look around at the people who get to choose whomever they like as partners.




As a man who has said that, allow me to defend myself cogently...look at the picture. Okay...now look at the picture again. I see you want to make a rebuttal. LOOK AT THE PICTURE.

Now, in a PERFECT world, all of us would be married to smart confident, VERY attractive, wealthy people who love us for our flawed selves and are totally devoted to us in all ways, shapes and forms.

Alas, reality steps in and we need to do some relationship triage.

So...what do we 'dump' from the 'want' column?

It seems there is a TENDENCY for some (many?) women to put visuals below some undefined and no doubt individual other factors. Maybe Rod is packing a 'rod'. Maybe he has a staggeringly good personality. Maybe fame and wealth trump the fact he is old and not visually appealing.

The converse does not seem nearly as true. Melissa Gates is FAR better looking than Bill is (though she isn't a screaming beauty).


----------



## IGSIMB

I agree with the voice of reason, anything healthy is attractive and unhealthy is not. 
America has a big problem with obesity and it is treated like an elephant in the room. It used to be cigarettes that was accepted in the general public as a feel-good substance, now days it is food. I personally wouldn't call it food. They got rid of the myth that cigarettes are not bad for you, still waiting on the fast food. 

Body shaming is something else but showing bad example and enabling it is wrong, I come from a place where size 8 for a averages woman is considered chubby. It is not easy to gain weight if you only eat home cooked, natural meals.


----------



## Mr The Other

On the whole, I find young slim women attractive. Apparently, this makes me unusual.


----------



## NextTimeAround

> The converse does not seem nearly as true. Melissa Gates is FAR better looking than Bill is (though she isn't a screaming beauty


Rod also has a preference for blonds. Has he ever been long term attached to a brunette.

I did see him in concert 10 years ago. He is likeably camp in his routine. Maybe he's also like that in real life.


----------



## struggle

Maybe all you men who like thin women were just born in the wrong era. You would've been in heaven! 

I kid...I kid  But the difference between now and then always amazes me. It's completely opposite..we want to lose the quick 10 lbs


----------



## southbound

As i have gotten older,now 46, I've noticed that a little meat on the bones doesn't bother me at all when it comes to attraction. I'm not saying I have lowered standards or anything, but maybe I look at the entire person now more than i once did. There is a woman where i work, for example, who is overweight, but she is hot.


----------



## MSP

struggle said:


> But the difference between now and then always amazes me. It's completely opposite..we want to lose the quick 10 lbs


I'd like to know when those ads were from. Because if they were anywhere near the depression era, then I'm sure that would account for many ladies being underweight and wanting to get back to a healthy figure. The same could be true for after each war, too. 

But, yeah, I know you were just stirring.


----------



## struggle

I read somewhere that those type of ads started to become more aggressive in the 20s. And they lasted into the 70s


----------



## sandc

I have always tended to prefer the Christina Hendricks type over the Calista Flockhart type.


----------



## sandc

Okay, now I feel compelled to add that I've always loved the way my wife looked. But as to what basic female form will catch my eye, I trend toward healthy curvy.


----------



## JCD

Mr The Other said:


> On the whole, I find young slim women attractive. Apparently, this makes me unusual.


Sometimes honesty is unusual


----------



## JCD

struggle said:


> Maybe all you men who like thin women were just born in the wrong era. You would've been in heaven!
> 
> I kid...I kid  But the difference between now and then always amazes me. It's completely opposite..we want to lose the quick 10 lbs


Huh. Was skinny code for 'flat'?

Seems so. Look at the difference between the 'ugly girls' and the models. One word answer: 'hooters'.

But again, I never got into the 'Twiggy/Olive Oyl' type of girl.


----------



## JCD

I have been attracted to heavier girls. I have been attracted to thin girls.

I have also recently examined the common threads between these girls.

And it seems one of them is another 'one word' answer: waist.

Apples don't do it for me. Sticks don't do it for me. But having a nice tight cinch between the chest and the hips is very eyecatching, no matter the size and weight.


----------



## techmom

My hubby likes the meat on the bones, he can't take a thin lady. Well I've been losing weight to the point where he does not like it at all. I'm doing this for my health because I'm getting older and trying to avoid heart disease which runs in my family.

I say, health before looks, lol.


----------



## lovelygirl

The taste for women depends on the guy's type...just like some women prefer a certain type of guy.

I've noticed that generally, people find attractive the range of people who are their type. 
One athletic body finds attractive another athletic body of the opposite sex and this is quite normal. An athletic body wouldn't go for a skinny or overweight body. 

Your own type defines the type that you like because that's what you're used to...because that's who you are.

That's a general statement but I've noticed it goes this way. 

I'm an athletic body and I don't like skinny men....
They go outside my range.


----------



## FormerSelf

It seems like my tastes run the gamut...as I find lots of looks and body types attractive. It comes down to the individual herself...how she presents herself.


----------



## NextTimeAround

> I've noticed that generally, people find attractive the range of people who are their type.
> One athletic body finds attractive another athletic body of the opposite sex and this is quite normal. An athletic body wouldn't go for a skinny or overweight body.


I'm not sure. There is also the wisdom that opposites attract.

This is what causes the disconnect. Overweight people, men and women, who want to date fit /athletic / thin people, not someone who looks the way they do.


----------



## bandit.45

I like a woman with curves. Hips and boobs and a plump ass. Think 50s era Jayne Mansfield. I don't like women who look like boys with breasts.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lovelygirl

NextTimeAround said:


> I'm not sure. There is also the wisdom that opposites attract.
> 
> This is what causes the disconnect. Overweight people, men and women, who want to date fit /athletic / thin people, not someone who looks the way they do.


We're talking about plain looks, not about personality, wisdom or anything of the sort.
As for that, there are people who you don't think are attractive but then you start liking them (and even fall in love with them) for their attitude, personality, wisdom...etc.
But this thread is not about that. 

We all know how looks is important so let's not forget about that. By this, I mean that you don't have to be beautiful but you have to be the type YOUR MAN wants/finds attractive.

That is, if your man is an athletic type then most likely he'll like the girls who belong to this category.


----------



## lovelygirl

NextTimeAround said:


> This is what causes the disconnect. Overweight people, men and women, who want to date fit /athletic / thin people, not someone who looks the way they do.


Wanting to date them and ACTUALLY dating them are two different things.

I want to date Nick Carter but that's what I want and it stays there.

Deep down inside, I know he will not date me because I'm not the type of woman that he likes. He currently married a TALL fitness girl who is different from my type. That's why, no matter how much I'd like to date him I know I never will because *I don't belong to the category of the girls that he prefers. *

(Add here the fact that he's already off the market so it's too late for me to even dream about that.) 
:lol:


ETA: If an obese man wants to date an athletic woman, the latter will refuse anyway. 
So no dating will happen in the first place. (Generally speaking).


----------



## DoF

hotsthrnmess said:


> Hey, DOF, I hope you know I wasn't trying to attack you or anything like that by using your quote… it genuinely was something that sparked my curiosity.


No, not at all. No problem.


----------



## doubletrouble

"Some girls try it 'n' go on a diet
Then they worry 'cause they's too fat
Who wants t'ride on a ironin' board?
That ain't no fun...I tried me one

Grow that meat all over yer bones
Work the wall with the local jones
'n' while you do it, remember this line
The sniffer says it all the time

'the bigger the cushion, the better the pushin'"

Frank Zappa
Frank Zappa


----------



## doubletrouble

I'm just lucky my best friend, lover and W is in this fantastic, sexy, completely feminine body that could not have been built better than it was.


----------



## struggle

I know my comment isn't about women body types.... But my general rule of thumb for men is that he cannot be skinnier than me unless he's an athletic-type body. I prefer meat to bones. If he's got some extra that doesn't bother me at all. In terms of initial 'attraction.'

Deciding whether to date though I would have to find out if he works out (or some sort of physical activity) at least a couple times a week regularly. 



lovelygirl said:


> Wanting to date them and ACTUALLY dating them are two different things.
> 
> I want to date Nick Carter but that's what I want and it stays there.
> 
> Deep down inside, I know he will not date me because I'm not the type of woman that he likes. He currently married a TALL fitness girl who is different from my type. That's why, no matter how much I'd like to date him I know I never will because *I don't belong to the category of the girls that he prefers. *
> 
> (Add here the fact that he's already off the market so it's too late for me to even dream about that.)
> :lol:
> 
> 
> ETA: If an obese man wants to date an athletic woman, the latter will refuse anyway.
> So no dating will happen in the first place. (Generally speaking).


:iagree:

Like I would love to date Kit Harrington. But his typical gf seems to be model body-types. 

I better aim more towards Justin Timberlake (although I'm shorter than Jessica Biel) or Kanye West (my butt is in no way Kim's size though  ). Ok kidding about Kanye lol...he annoys me. Or whomever has dated Drew Barrymore...... 
Probably no Kit for me


----------



## lovelygirl

struggle said:


> I know my comment isn't about women body types.... But my general rule of thumb for men is that he cannot be skinnier than me unless he's an athletic-type body. I prefer meat to bones. If he's got some extra that doesn't bother me at all. In terms of initial 'attraction.'
> 
> Deciding whether to date though I would have to find out if he works out (or some sort of physical activity) at least a couple times a week regularly.
> 
> 
> 
> :iagree:
> 
> Like I would love to date Kit Harrington. But his typical gf seems to be model body-types.
> 
> I better aim more towards Justin Timberlake (although I'm shorter than Jessica Biel) or Kanye West (my butt is in no way Kim's size though  ). Ok kidding about Kanye lol...he annoys me. Or whomever has dated Drew Barrymore......
> Probably no Kit for me


I had never heard of Kit Harrington until I googled about him under "Kit Harrington girlfriend" lol

The type of girls he seems to like are the red-heads but I wouldn't say model-like girls. He prefers them more simple as long as they are somewhat red-head. 
If you're similar then I think you should aim for him! 

I'm very much of the opinion that the looks reflects personality and I'm a strong believer that when there's no match in looks, there's no match in personality either. 
It might sound strange but it's something that I've learned while observing couples VERY CAREFULLY!

For example, Marilyn Manson could never date Alicia Keys and obviously he would date Dita Von Teese. There's something about the looks of the latter that seems to match Manson's personality way better than the first.


----------



## Anonymous07

JCD said:


> I have been attracted to heavier girls. I have been attracted to thin girls.
> 
> I have also recently examined the common threads between these girls.
> 
> And it seems one of them is another 'one word' answer: waist.
> 
> Apples don't do it for me. Sticks don't do it for me. But having a nice tight cinch between the chest and the hips is very eyecatching, no matter the size and weight.


There is an evolutionary reason for that for men, as it typically meant that the woman was more fertile(waist to hip ratio - large hips for child bearing). It was interesting to watch a few videos of studies on that topic back in college, as you see which body type got the most 'looks' from men. It doesn't always mean she is highly fertile, but that is how the brain is wired. It's a subconscious thing.


----------



## struggle

lovelygirl said:


> I had never heard of Kit Harrington until I googled about him under "Kit Harrington girlfriend" lol
> 
> The type of girls he seems to like are the red-heads but I wouldn't say model-like girls. He prefers them more simple as long as they are somewhat red-head.
> If you're similar then I think you should aim for him!
> 
> I'm very much of the opinion that the looks reflects personality and I'm a strong believer that when there's no match in looks, there's no match in personality either.
> It might sound strange but it's something that I've learned while observing couples VERY CAREFULLY!
> 
> For example, Marilyn Manson could never date Alicia Keys and obviously he would date Dita Von Teese. There's something about the looks of the latter that seems to match Manson's personality way better than the first.


You're right. I take back the word model-type to 'simple'. Sure...what's a little red dye to get a little Kit  Schwing! 

Eh, but really, they remind me more of my younger sister's body-type than my own. He would be all over my sis I think

That's true about matching looks. I can see where you're coming from. Like Kid Rock and Pamela Anderson lol


----------



## lifeistooshort

MSP said:


> I disagree with pretty much the entire quote, but I don't have time to dispute every point. However, the bolded part is easy enough to refute even just anecdotally, by reading threads here. When women post threads about losing sexual attraction to their husbands their drop in sexual interest almost always comes about either because he's lost his job and sits around the house, or because he's a pushover and she has lost her respect for him.


Hey you're entitled to your opinion, I speak from the perspective of a woman so if you think you understand women better that's up to you. All I'm going to say is that based on your argument if a guy is an alpha with a good job his woman is hot for him even though he's got an enormous beer gut. Yeah, doesn't work like that. If you think it does give it a try.
My hb is a strong guy with a good job (I have a good job too) but I promise that if he lets himself go I won't be particularly attracted to him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45

Well you are honest. 

What if he gets acid sprayed on his face and ends up looking like the Black Lagoon creature ? Would you leave him ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lifeistooshort

bandit.45 said:


> Well you are honest.
> 
> What if he gets SCID sprayed on his face and ends up looking like the Black Lagoon creature ? Would you leave him ?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm not sure what you're talking about but if something happens to him the answer is no, I wouldn't leave him. I love him and he's a great guy, and believe it or not I'm extremely loyal to someone that's good to me....I view letting oneself go as much different from something out of one's control. I was merely responding to the ridiculous idea that looks matter less to woman, at least where physical attraction is concerned. I ask that my hb stay fit and I do the same for him....given that he's 19 years older than me it's very likely he'll go downhill first and I'm fine with that. I see things that life throws at you in an entirely different light than letting oneself go out of laziness.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## samyeagar

There was a time in the past where it was pragmatic of women to place other traits higher up the attractiveness scale than physical attraction. As women are becoming more and more self sufficient, the need to place financial and physical security, fatherhood above what was always there, physical attractiveness, is becoming less and less.


----------



## MSP

lifeistooshort said:


> Hey you're entitled to your opinion, I speak from the perspective of a woman so if you think you understand women better that's up to you.


I was referring to actual research and studies. It has nothing to do with my personal opinion, unlike your posts.

That said, it's a common thing to see that all else being equal, women will definitely go for hotter guys. I mean, duh. If a woman gets to choose between ugly rich guy and hot rich guy, it's not like she'll choose the ugly one. But that's not the same as saying that looks matter just as much to women as they do to men, because that's just completely unfounded. When it comes down to ugly rich guy and hot poor guy, women almost always choose the ugly rich guy. Men, on the other hand, will go for the hot broke woman. It's not like this topic should be controversial. It's super obvious, even without the studies to back it up.


----------



## bandit.45

lifeistooshort said:


> I'm not sure what you're talking about but if something happens to him the answer is no, I wouldn't leave him. I love him and he's a great guy, and believe it or not I'm extremely loyal to someone that's good to me....I view letting oneself go as much different from something out of one's control. I was merely responding to the ridiculous idea that looks matter less to woman, at least where physical attraction is concerned. I ask that my hb stay fit and I do the same for him....given that he's 19 years older than me it's very likely he'll go downhill first and I'm fine with that. I see things that life throws at you in an entirely different light than letting oneself go out of laziness.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Just checking.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lifeistooshort

bandit.45 said:


> Just checking.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Fair enough.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lifeistooshort

MSP said:


> I was referring to actual research and studies. It has nothing to do with my personal opinion, unlike your posts.
> 
> That said, it's a common thing to see that all else being equal, women will definitely go for hotter guys. I mean, duh. If a woman gets to choose between ugly rich guy and hot rich guy, it's not like she'll choose the ugly one. But that's not the same as saying that looks matter just as much to women as they do to men, because that's just completely unfounded. When it comes down to ugly rich guy and hot poor guy, women almost always choose the ugly rich guy. Men, on the other hand, will go for the hot broke woman. It's not like this topic should be controversial. It's super obvious, even without the studies to back it up.



I work with statistics for a living and as far as I'm concerned they may as well be opinions. You can get a study to say anything you want, but if you want to take them as gospel that's up to you. Next time I disagree with something a man says about men I'll cite studies that say he doesn't know what he's talking about and we'll see how that's received.

Some women might choose an ugly rich guy but they'll take his money and secretly troll for hot guys behind his back. Shouldn't take a study to prove that either.

Men might choose a hot, broke woman but watch out for the day she either becomes less hot or stops putting out as much as he wants, then he'll be on tam b!tching.about how she's not contributing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## momto2

I have seen this quote (or something similar) posted on Facebook and it is almost always posted by overweight women. I am of average weight (size 8 and 5'9") and I always get rude comments by overweight women. People call me "skinny" all the time. I am not skinny! Especially since I have a booty like J Lo. I think it really is jealousy. It is too bad that women feel the need to put each other down so much. When I see a quote like that posted I want to comment "That's not meat....that's fat!" There is a difference! 

Personally I prefer men that are of average weight. And this may sound strange but I don't like guys who are too muscular. I don't find most of the guys in weight section of the gym attractive. My STBX was average weight when I met him. He gained 50+ lbs during the time we were married. I know you are supposed to love your spouse no matter what, but that was a total turn off. I work hard to stay in relatively good shape and I expect my SO/DH to do the same. I understand people age but you should at least try to do something about it.


----------



## Omego

lifeistooshort said:


> All I'm going to say is that based on your argument if a guy is an alpha with a good job his woman is hot for him even though he's got an enormous beer gut. Yeah, doesn't work like that.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:iagree: Yup sure as heck doesn't work like that. I guess my H would be described as the sexy alpha guy. Check. I'm madly in love with my H and wildly attracted to him. Check. I'm lucky I found him, but if he let himself go in a major way, I'd be less physically attracted to him for sure. And I guess that goes both ways.


----------



## Machiavelli

MSP said:


> I disagree with pretty much the entire quote, but I don't have time to dispute every point. However, the bolded part is easy enough to refute even just anecdotally, by reading threads here. When women post threads about losing sexual attraction to their husbands their drop in sexual interest almost always comes about either because he's lost his job and sits around the house, or because he's a pushover and she has lost her respect for him.


Those are normally "last straw" events after he's already developed a huge fatass and beer gut. Since many women are indoctrinated into the idea that they do not base their relationship on male physicality in any way, they think they just "lost their libido." Later on, when the guy loses his job or can't provide as much $$, she'll latch onto that as reason for it. In many cases, they never had a real attraction to the H anyway, but he was the best they could do as a "beta-provider." In cases where the man was physically attractive at one time, he can get it back, even though his earnings may not bounce back.

Now, having said that, I completely agree with you that many women can have sexual attraction for males with high status that they wouldn't even "see" if the men were lacking that status. This is because of good old hypergamy: the pecking order of women by status is set by social status of their husband.


----------



## Machiavelli

lifeistooshort said:


> Hey you're entitled to your opinion, I speak from the perspective of a woman so if you think you understand women better that's up to you. All I'm going to say is that based on your argument if a guy is an alpha with a good job his woman is hot for him even though he's got an enormous beer gut. Yeah, doesn't work like that. If you think it does give it a try.
> My hb is a strong guy with a good job (I have a good job too) but I promise that if he lets himself go I won't be particularly attracted to him.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well, I guess I should read the whole thread first. You beat me to it.


----------



## Lyris

I always wonder what kind of rude people thin women are hanging around with when I read these threads.

I'm 5'8" and I weigh about 128 pounds. 58kg, whatever that is in pounds. I have never ever had a negative comment about being too skinny. I'm not, in fact, skinny, I'm reasonably athletic. 

Maybe it's because I don't live in the US and people are fatter on average there. 

Oh and on "curvy" all I have to say is that curves are concave as well as convex.


----------



## lifeistooshort

Machiavelli said:


> Those are normally "last straw" events after he's already developed a huge fatass and beer gut. Since many women are indoctrinated into the idea that they do not base their relationship on male physicality in any way, they think they just "lost their libido." Later on, when the guy loses his job or can't provide as much $$, she'll latch onto that as reason for it. In many cases, they never had a real attraction to the H anyway, but he was the best they could do as a "beta-provider." In cases where the man was physically attractive at one time, he can get it back, even though his earnings may not bounce back.
> 
> Now, having said that, I completely agree with you that many women can have sexual attraction for males with high status that they wouldn't even "see" if the men were lacking that status. This is because of good old hypergamy: the pecking order of women by status is set by social status of their husband.



Completely agree with your first paragraph. Not sure what I think of the second; I know some women will willingly put out for a man of high status but as to whether she's actually sexually attracted to him solely because of his status I don't know. I have to think about that some more.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greenfern

Lyris said:


> I always wonder what kind of rude people thin women are hanging around with when I read these threads.
> 
> I'm 5'8" and I weigh about 128 pounds. 58kg, whatever that is in pounds. I have never ever had a negative comment about being too skinny. I'm not, in fact, skinny, I'm reasonably athletic.
> 
> Maybe it's because I don't live in the US and people are fatter on average there.
> 
> Oh and on "curvy" all I have to say is that curves are concave as well as convex.


I also have never experienced anyone being rude about my weight, although I admit I would probably consider being called "skinny" more of a compliment than an insult.


----------



## MSP

lifeistooshort said:


> I work with statistics for a living and as far as I'm concerned they may as well be opinions. You can get a study to say anything you want, but if you want to take them as gospel that's up to you. Next time I disagree with something a man says about men I'll cite studies that say he doesn't know what he's talking about and we'll see how that's received.


Darn. You broke the code. You're not supposed to know about statistics. Go back to your knitting. 



> Some women might choose an ugly rich guy but they'll take his money and secretly troll for hot guys behind his back. Shouldn't take a study to prove that either.


The majority of them will? Nah, not if everything else is good.


----------



## Machiavelli

lifeistooshort said:


> Completely agree with your first paragraph. Not sure what I think of the second; I know some women will willingly put out for a man of high status but as to whether she's actually sexually attracted to him solely because of his status I don't know. I have to think about that some more.


----------



## I Notice The Details

I for one, still appreciate women's strong, toned feminine bodies. I like curves on a lady! Just my opinion.


----------



## I Notice The Details

This picture is interesting....it shows what women assume men like on the top, and then reality on the bottom. I like "reality" and women with real curves. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## Mr The Other

I Notice The Details said:


> I for one, still appreciate women's strong, toned feminine bodies. I like curves on a lady! Just my opinion.


Regarding the stick think models in your thunbnail attachment. I know of very few men who lust after unhealthily slim women. I am sure Scarlett Johansen generates more boners than Keira Knightly. However, Keira Knightly is very pretty.

The stick thin models are held up of objects of glamour in fashion industry which, as it pretty much excludes all straight men, seems a remarkably stupid way to judge the taste of straight men.

However, most men find large amounts of excess fat unattractive (just as women do). Pad out the tits and bum, and have the rest toned id pretty much the assessment throughout history. This was the same in the 50's and it is today. The reason that there were products to fatten women up once an are not now does not reflect a change in male tastes, but a change in womens' bodies.


----------



## Mr The Other

I Notice The Details said:


> This picture is interesting....it shows what women assume men like on the top, and then reality on the bottom. I like "reality" and women with real curves. Just my opinion of course.


Both are attractive. Many of the women on the top have curves, as they go in at the waist. However, fashion likes an androgenous look, which is not synonomous with thin. Fashion models tend to have narrow hips, less pronounced waists i.e. be more like adolescent boys.

However, I over all find the Victoria's secret models more attractive that the Dove models. Equally, I am happy to accept that most women will prefer the Calvin Klien model body to mine.


----------



## lifeistooshort

Machiavelli said:


>


Touche, but poor example because Harry's a good looking guy. Entirely possible to be attracted to him without the social status. Now Mick Jagger is another thing.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lifeistooshort

MSP said:


> Darn. You broke the code. You're not supposed to know about statistics. Go back to your knitting.
> 
> 
> 
> The majority of them will? Nah, not if everything else is good.



Ok, I'll go back to my knitting but whatever monstrosity comes out of it is for you  

And you have to like it.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## samyeagar

I also think that when a man says he likes curves...many women rationalize that by hearing him say he likes fat chicks.


----------



## lifeistooshort

samyeagar said:


> I also think that when a man says he likes curves...many women rationalize that by hearing him say he likes fat chicks.



This is true. Many people have started using "curves" to describe fat when it was meant to describe women with bigger breasts and a$$ and a smaller waist, which undoubtedly a lot of men like.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Omego

lifeistooshort said:


> Touche, but poor example because Harry's a good looking guy. Entirely possible to be attracted to him without the social status. Now Mick Jagger is another thing.....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:iagree: I think Mick Jagger, while a fascinating personality, is just downright u g l y.


----------



## Caribbean Man

samyeagar said:


> I also think that when a man says he likes curves...many women rationalize that by hearing him say he likes fat chicks.


I agree.
Some people can only see the two extremes.

Thin or fat.

They fail to realize that there is an entire range of permutations and combinations in between.


----------



## I Notice The Details

lifeistooshort said:


> This is true. Many people have started using "curves" to describe fat when it was meant to describe women with bigger breasts and a$$ and a smaller waist, which undoubtedly a lot of men like.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:iagree: exactly. I don't like fat. I do like toned, strong bodies with curves...not skin and bones. :smthumbup: 

I thought this picture was interesting. I have two sisters who look like the lady in the middle. My sisters are both gorgeous and turn heads everywhere. BUT, they both want to look like the lady on the left, because they believe that is what men really want. NOT TRUE AT ALL. I, personally, am most attracted to the lady's body style in the middle. Just my opinion.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

So tired of the fight perpetuated by women mostly on which body type is better. really,really tired. Tired of reading about it,hearing about it on the radio,on tv,etc. Just sick to death of ALL of it. 

Skinny women aren't just "bones" and thick women aren't just "meat" and men aren't dogs seeking one or the other. 

I have a real problem with the phrase bc I'm sick of the constant body shaming from all angles. It's like there is nothing more important going on in the world and going on with humans other than discussing body types.

I could go on about it but I'm too lazy to drag out my soapbox.


----------



## Dollystanford

I like to be healthy

Extremes are never advisable (for anything)

And that's all I have to say on it


----------



## Mr The Other

ScarletBegonias said:


> So tired of the fight perpetuated by women mostly on which body type is better. really,really tired. Tired of reading about it,hearing about it on the radio,on tv,etc. Just sick to death of ALL of it.
> 
> Skinny women aren't just "bones" and thick women aren't just "meat" and men aren't dogs seeking one or the other.
> 
> I have a real problem with the phrase bc I'm sick of the constant body shaming from all angles. It's like there is nothing more important going on in the world and going on with humans other than discussing body types.
> 
> I could go on about it but I'm too lazy to drag out my soapbox.


Well said!


----------



## I Notice The Details

Dollystanford said:


> I like to be healthy
> 
> Extremes are never advisable (for anything)
> 
> And that's all I have to say on it


Dolly, you swim all the time, and all the swimmers I know are quite healthy. Good for you!


----------



## I Notice The Details

Scarlett, the same goes for men's bodies too. I would bet women prefer strong, masculine curves on men. Lots of this obsession with body images is so driven by the media, and magazines. Crazy!!!!


----------



## ocotillo

"Skinny shaming" is wrong, but at the same time, there is a big difference between a body that is lean from exercise and a healthy diet and a body that is emaciated from drugs and starvation. 

You can flip through the pages of a lady's fashion magazine (I raised three daughters and had a lot of these magazines strewn throughout the house at one time) and see a lot of the latter.


----------



## MSP




----------



## lifeistooshort

MSP said:


>


Ha ha ha, that about sums it up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sandc

I'm all about not shaming anyone about their body. I have a preference, other people have preferences. No shame involved.


----------



## Machiavelli

I Notice The Details said:


> I for one, still appreciate women's strong, toned feminine bodies. I like curves on a lady! Just my opinion.
> [IMG]http://talkaboutmarriage.com/a...n standards, all those girls are quite small.


----------



## Sandfly

Ripper said:


> Today, if you type "curvy women" into google, you will see a collage of land whales.


Hmmm, just thought I'd confirm that, fully expecting this to be true, however it isn't. 

Perhaps you meant Big Beautiful Women?

Type that into google, and it's about half-n-half.

Anyway, the lesson is, lots of things we think are true, because they sound right... aren't.


----------



## Mr The Other

Sandfly said:


> Hmmm, just thought I'd confirm that, fully expecting this to be true, however it isn't.
> 
> Perhaps you meant Big Beautiful Women?
> 
> Type that into google, and it's about half-n-half.
> 
> Anyway, the lesson is, lots of things we think are true, because they sound right... aren't.


Women can be curvey without being obese. Marilyn Monroe was slim and curvey, a 36-24-36 body is curvey, 40-38-44 far less so. Yes somehow, curvey is used by many ot mean obese.


----------



## sinnister

Even when I had an 8 pack I wasn't attracted to skinnier women.

But there's a difference between thin and skinny IMO.

Skinny no. Thin yes.

But if I have my preference it's curvaceous. I like meat...sue me.


----------



## sinnister

If you can look at a picture and cover the face and not be able to tell if the person is male or female I have issues with that.


----------



## Mr The Other

sinnister said:


> If you can look at a picture and cover the face and not be able to tell if the person is male or female I have issues with that.


The trick is to look whether they have a willy or not.


----------



## MysticSoul

I'm probably going to get stabbed with some pitchforks and set on fire..... but I'm going to say it anyways. 

It's nobody's business what someone eats or how much they weigh, their body fat %, BMI, whatever. 

I'm a woman (go figure, lol) and I am obese. I am beyond obese, tbh. Does that mean that I get hit on less, yes. But that doesn't matter to me. I was obese when I met my husband (who was an extremely fit USMC). He finds me attractive. And I find him attractive. 

There is as much if not more fat shaming than there is skinny shaming. Both are WRONG. Woman especially tear each other down in the most ridiculous ways. I try my hardest to always be supportive everyone, regardless of body size. I wish that was reciprocated. 

I actually find that I get more diet shaming than fat shaming now. I'm on a journey to drop down to the high end of healthy for my height so I can be as healthy as possible for when I get pregnant. And so many people have condemned me for saying no to donuts, and candy, and sodas, and sweets, and fast food, etc. 

I think the reason this happens, is because, some woman struggle with their self-identity, or self-worth, or self-esteem, so they try to validate that their way is the "right" way because if someone agrees with them, then they feel validated as an individual. 

And calling obese people whales is also fat shaming. Just because it's an opinion doesn't make it any less hurtful to that individual. And before anyone makes a snide comment about me being defensive -YES I am! Because I've been called more names than I can remember, all designed to hurt me. Please stop hurting each other. 

/rant

/hugs to everyone who wants one


----------



## Machiavelli

MysticSoul said:


> I actually find that I get more diet shaming than fat shaming now. I'm on a journey to drop down to the high end of healthy for my height so I can be as healthy as possible for when I get pregnant. And so many people have condemned me for saying no to donuts, and candy, and sodas, and sweets, and fast food, etc.
> 
> I think the reason this happens, is because, some woman struggle with their self-identity, or self-worth, or self-esteem, so they try to validate that their way is the "right" way because if someone agrees with them, then they feel validated as an individual.


Sub or not-so-subconscious rank competition. All my female clients get kick-back from changes in their diet. People will actually buy them stuff they don't ask for and push it at them.


----------



## groovebaer63

JCD said:


> Quote from a co-worker on why he was chasing a 'meatier' woman
> 
> I must say I like the title of this thread :lol::rofl:
> 
> "You are selecting your woman for speed. I am picking mine for comfort."
> 
> Eh. I like Kate Beckinsale...and I would not consider her particularly 'meaty' and I'm older.
> 
> But I also note that my eye strays to women who are heavier than normal. But they tend to be a specific shape or personality type.
> 
> But by the same token: Jamie Pressley from her early days, Kate Moss, Kalista Flockheart...none of those women appealed to me at all. All of them were far too thin. Bony.
> 
> +++
> 
> Here is a follow up question: Is it that the guys are attracted to 'meaty' or they figure they are adjusting their goals to a more realistic level, much like the fox from Aesop's in the vineyard?
> 
> The guy can't pull a 120, so he goes for a 160 instead and justifies it in his mind for 'what I always wanted in the first place"
> 
> Because as I said before: the porn that sells the MOST are girls who are not 'meaty'. They are busty thin girls. So are you going to believe the words or the money?


Phew .... this is all way too complicated for me . Actually maybe to simplified actually :scratchhead::
It is not only about the looks (sounds stupid? -> It is true) and it is not only about the meat on the bones (or no meat on the bones). 

Sure enough as a man I run around in life looking at women and think nice, very nice, not so nice but, etc but beautiful hair can offset too skinny, beautiful lips may offset too meaty - and a nice voice - especially if it is used to say interesting things ... alors la ... :lol:

Then again - for a second look, ther must be sthg sensual about the person.

So basically, as the saying goes from where I come from: ' there is a lid for every casserole:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Real life is not about looking like movie stars anyway. Those who think that way, and either try to compare their looks or the one the are with or want to be with to what they see on screen got it all wrong. 

Just check out the internet for comparisons between the photoshopped and un-photoshopped version of stars.

The ground rule though - for me is this: SIR MIX-A-LOT - I LIKE BIG BUTTS LYRICS
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## JCD

It is like a math equation

1 + 3 + 6 = 10

25 - 15 = 10

square root of 9 - (-7) = 10

There can be any combination of 'good' numbers to get a 'shwing'...but you need some good numbers (and very few bad ones)

That being said, you butt guys...don't understand you at all.


----------



## NextTimeAround

Machiavelli said:


> Sub or not-so-subconscious rank competition. All my female clients get kick-back from changes in their diet. People will actually buy them stuff they don't ask for and push it at them.



There are a lot of haters out there when it comes to weight. My sister has not lost her pregnancy weight (youngest child 23) and I think she refuses to because men are supposed to love for what's inside. She always has a story about some fat woman who gets loadsa fawning male attention. Never her, of course.

I realised that anything to do with weight management was simply a no go area with her. She would only end up berating me using the vanity card and the "you haven't been that weight in a long time" line. 

Sadly, her doctor told her she needed to lose at least 10 pounds or she would have to start taking cholesterol medication. She couldn't even bothered doing that.


----------



## bkaydezz

Weight? Oh gosh. 
Here is where all my weight is. :moon:


----------

